# Best for



## MenaceUser (Feb 3, 2010)

I am getting my first pistol soon and was wondering what was a good competition and target shooting caliber. I was going to get a ruger p345 .45 but sfter watching alot of reviews on mostly really good 9mm guns im not sure what to get.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

If you are looking for a pistol specifically for competition, the P345 wouldn't be my first choice. Maybe look into some 1911 style frames, they have a great feel and handle well for competition. As far as caliber, I know a lot of guys do shoot 9mm, and that would be my choice as well. I believe a lot of it depends on the competition that you are entered in. Good luck


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

9mm is probably one of the best rounds for competition shooting because it is cheap to practice and you can get the +P and +P+ rounds for steel plate competition.
If you are looking for a good 1911 in 9mm look at the Paraordanance 1911 18+1
It holds 18 rounds in the mag + 1 in the pipe. It comes with three mags.









http://www.para-usa.com/new/product_pistol.php?id=10
The MSRP on this page is several hundred higher than what you can actually buy them for.
My FFL can get them to me, my price 780.00. So you can get them for much less than 1000.00 if you look around. Not sure how much you are wanting to spend.


----------



## MenaceUser (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I am looking to spend around 600 mostly because this is my first pistol. I really like a glock style pistol but ive never held a 1911 style pistol, i know that when i hold a glock a pull it up to my target everything falls into place very quick. It might be the same with the 1911 but i havn't tried one. i am going to have to look around some more. thanks again


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In my experience, it's easier to learn the shoot a full-size .45 ACP (preferably a 1911) well, than it is to learn to shoot a 9mm well.
Although you'll hear stories about the "fearsome recoil" of the .45, they're not true. It recoils more as a slow push than like the 9mm's sharp jab, so control is easier to learn with the larger round.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

MenaceUser said:


> Thanks for the help. I am looking to spend around 600 mostly because this is my first pistol. I really like a Glock style pistol but I've never held a 1911 style pistol, i know that when i hold a Glock a pull it up to my target everything falls into place very quick. It might be the same with the 1911 but i haven't tried one. i am going to have to look around some more. thanks again


All good. If you like Glocks then A G17 or G19 would be perfect pistols for your needs. There are XDms that hold 19+1 rounds, XDs that you can get mags that hold 18 rounds,. By the way, the XDs XDms and Glocks are all going to be in the same price range.
Bersa makes the Thunder Hi Capacity Pro, a great metal frame pistol that holds 17+1 rounds, these will be around 400. For a little history on Bersa pistols. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bersa
Thunder Pro








But if you like Glocks and they fit you well for competition then go for the 17 or 19.
I have a gen3 17 and it is a great shooting pistol. I plan on making a Gen4 19 my new CCW pistol when Glock puts them out.:smt1099


----------



## MenaceUser (Feb 3, 2010)

Freedom1911 said:


> All good. If you like Glocks then A G17 or G19 would be perfect pistols for your needs. There are XDms that hold 19+1 rounds, XDs that you can get mags that hold 18 rounds,. By the way, the XDs XDms and Glocks are all going to be in the same price range.
> Bersa makes the Thunder Hi Capacity Pro, a great metal frame pistol that holds 17+1 rounds, these will be around 400. For a little history on Bersa pistols. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bersa
> Thunder Pro
> 
> ...


Thanks. ill take a look at that bersa. Its a very nice looking gun. Do u kow how well built and reliable they are?


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

MenaceUser said:


> I am getting my first pistol soon and was wondering what was a good competition and target shooting caliber. I was going to get a ruger p345 .45 but sfter watching alot of reviews on mostly really good 9mm guns im not sure what to get.


XD Custom Competition...anytime. Lifetime warranty too.

brokenimage


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

MenaceUser said:


> Thanks. ill take a look at that bersa. Its a very nice looking gun. Do u kow how well built and reliable they are?


I can say from personal experience, since I have owned three.
One 380, which I sold because 380 ammo is so danged costly and I wanted to get a Bersa 9mm UC. This was pre Pro models. So I used the Thunder 380 as a trade in for a FireStorm Mini 9mm/Thunder 9UC (the FSMini is the same gun as the BersaUC9, both made by Bersa)
And was very happy with it till by sister asked me to sell it to her, so I bought the BTHC9mmPro in the picture I posted. 
I am very happy with it. Shoots right on spot, right out of the box. Priced right, Bought 4 extra mags for it, it is a keeper.
If you are looking to shoot competition there are YouTube videos of Bersas in action.


----------



## MenaceUser (Feb 3, 2010)

I was looking into that Bersa and I am probably going to get it. It is priced right, looks good, and from the reviews sounds reliable. The only problem is none of the stores around me sell it. How do u go about buying a gun online?


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Dont listen about the Ruger. I had the .40 and it is easily the best shooting pistol I have shot. Which is including the glocks (5), xd (1), M&P (2), H&K (2), and some others. The only 1911's I have ever held felt weird to me. 

Now the recoil on the .45 isnt as bad as alot of people make it out to be. But a 9mm is easier to shoot. I prefer the middle of the road .40. I like the .45 dont get me wrong. But only having shot 2 9mms and owning 1 that I never fired I ave no prolems with the "bigger" calibers.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

MenaceUser said:


> I was looking into that Bersa and I am probably going to get it. It is priced right, looks good, and from the reviews sounds reliable. The only problem is none of the stores around me sell it. How do u go about buying a gun online?


I bought mine from Budsgun shop http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php

I think you can call them or order it on line. There is a list of FFLs they will send it to or you might be able to have them send it to your ffl. There is the transfer fee and the NICS and all, but that is how I got mine.:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jiu-jitsu fighter said:


> Now the recoil on the .45 isn't as bad as a lot of people make it out to be.


I agree. And funny as this might sound. For me, the recoil from a 1911 45acp is less than a 9mm. Not sure why it feels that way, but I'm sure it is just me.



Jiu-jitsu fighter said:


> But a 9mm is easier to shoot. I prefer the middle of the road .40. I like the .45 don't get me wrong. But only having shot 2 9mms and owning 1 that I never fired I ave no problems with the "bigger" calibers.


I like 9mm for the shootability, but more than that, 9mm here is less than half the cost of 40 and 45. So while I like to shoot 40 and 45 I have been priced right out of them.


----------

